# introducing new rabbits to others



## animalsRawsome (Sep 8, 2011)

I have two flemish giant does that were born on April 30th. They are currently sharing a cage. I would like to put them with several other does, one of which lives in the cage right next to them. I don't know if I can do this or not. I know it kind-of sounds crazy, but I don't know. I thought it was on here that I found a link to someone's website that had flemish giants and raised them in large (like 1/2-1 acre) outside pens. I'm pretty sure that their website talked about pen construction, and how to introduce new rabbits. It was a GREAT website, and I thought I saved it to my favorites, but must not have, because now I can't find it.  Can anyone help? I'd love to find the website I'm talking about, but also what does everyone think about putting rabbits together? Am I crazy? You will NOT offend me if you say that I am!  (because sometimes my family tells me I'm crazy  )


----------



## oneacrefarm (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't know about Flemish, but the one time my DH talked me into putting two Cali does who had been caged next to each other in the same cage, we learned REALLY FAST that it was a BAD IDEA!! I am talking scratching, biting, fur flying, rolling ball o' rabbit! 

Shannon


----------



## bluemini (Sep 8, 2011)

I have tried before but didnt work and really stressed the rabbits , and I will not try that again .  Of course no rabbit is the same so for some people it works just not for me .  Hope you find the website though


----------



## animalsRawsome (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks for your replies! I will have to look harder for the website. Hmm...I wish I could remember what it was called.  Anyways, maybe I won't try putting them together. Do you think the size of the cage might make a difference? Like if it was the size of a horse stall? hmm...I'll have to think about this more.


----------



## bluemini (Sep 9, 2011)

animalsRawsome said:
			
		

> Thanks for your replies! I will have to look harder for the website. Hmm...I wish I could remember what it was called.  Anyways, maybe I won't try putting them together. Do you think the size of the cage might make a difference? Like if it was the size of a horse stall? hmm...I'll have to think about this more.


It would really depend on the rabbits still, mine were in a building I used for my old horse and they would chase each other around and fur went everywhere, just make sure if you do that you supervise them for a while just in case a fight breaks out .   I had one rabbit that hated any other rabbit and 2 females that loved being togher  .   Maybe do some more reading on it if possible ?  Im not sure really but good luck and let us know how it goes if you do .


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't know if this is the website you are looking for but it does give the "how to" on introducing rabbits.  

http://www.ehow.com/how_16475_introduce-rabbits-each.html

Everything I've read has stated that rabbits are territorial.  And they are not exactly nice when they do NOT want another rabbit in their territory, male or female.  Also I've read that rabbits are individuals.  They all have different personalities and temperments.   So some will get along together and some won't.  Sorry no clear answer to what you are asking.  I tried and failed to find anything in print.   All I know are Does will kill another Doe or even a buck because her job is to protect her kits and their territory.    They don't fight to hurt, they fight to kill.  Remember they are still that "hard wired" wild animal instinct of procreation. 


Knock on wood for me.  My intact males closing in on Manhood at 5 months are still friendly to one another.  But I know that anything could happen because of that "hard wired" mentality.  I've been very watchful of their actions.  So far so good.  

Good Luck.


----------



## animalsRawsome (Sep 10, 2011)

Ok. I definatly will let everyone know. I don't know if it is worht the risk of one of them (or ME!) getting hurt though. And thanks ms research for the link. It wasn't the one i was looking for, but it was a very good resource.


----------



## bluemini (Sep 10, 2011)

In my opinion if they even start to chase or growl like then take them out , cause I didnt and they did hurt each other .     And not trying to sound harsh but to me its just not worth it .  If you do put them togher just make sure you watch them , I had one pair that was fine when I went out but came back the next morning and they had been fighting  . For some reason my bucks didnt really have this problem but the does did .  


  All though usually if they grow up togher and havent be apart they are fine ,in my experience with this anyways .


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 11, 2011)

At TSC, picked up a magazine called Rabbits, from the editors of Rabbits USA and Critters USA.   It's from their Critter Series.  I have to say after reading this, that it was very informative.  Excellent articles.  It stated regarding introducing that rabbits will accept rabbits on their own terms.  Some rabbits will not like one no matter what we do or how we introduce.  To introduce a rabbit, you must allow them to live next to each other in eye contact for at least 2 weeks.  Then you must take them to a neutral spot and allow them to meet each other.  It could take a good month to introduce some bunnies.  It can be done with some but not with others.  It depends on how much you want them to be crate mates.   Also suggest is to give them each their own litter box.  Some rabbits don't like to go in the same litter box. Some rabbits co-exist with just tolerating each other.  They don't groom each other but do tolerate each other.   A successful bonding is when you see grooming.  A rabbit will lay it's head down for the other to groom.  This shows trust.  

They are strange little creatures.  But definitely interesting to learn about.


----------



## doxiemoxie (Sep 11, 2011)

A basic rule of thumb is that rabbits are territorial so be prepared for fighting:  

the corollaries are:    when breeding always put the doe into the Buck's cage or place them both into a neutral territory together.   
                                  Don't mix does that are pregnant or have litters.
                                  Be prepared to break up a fight: long sleeves, leather gloves...

My experience is that if you want them to live together start them together as babies or as a mother daughter pairs.


----------



## M Claire (Apr 26, 2018)

Jumping in on this thread, do you think that 12 week olds are still young enough to accept a new herd mate of the same age without much fighting?

I have a neighbor who is a social worker. Their department got a rabbit for a client and then the client went AWOL and the department manager said "just put thumper back in the woods". 
Since she knows that I have rabbits, she asked if I would be willing to adopt, and I certainly would, but just wouldn't want to end up with the adoptee getting maimed of course!


----------



## Tale of Tails Rabbitry (Apr 26, 2018)

Really old thread...you should ALWAYS quarantine a rabbit before it has any contact with other rabbits in your rabbitry. I quarantine 30 days and that is the last rabbit I handle before I go in an wash up. As to the rest....sorry, I am not fond of colonies so no experience, but at 12 weeks either mine are culled or I HAVE to split them up even if they have been together, because they start fighting about that age. If you quarantine, we are talking 16 weeks and that would even be harder, I would think. (And it could be the adoptee that does the maiming.)


----------



## M Claire (Apr 26, 2018)

I guess we will just have to test and see how it goes. I am not too worried about diseases since the potential adoptee has only ever lived indoors and alone, but I hope that she will still be young enough to get going on the social skills learning curve.

I envy your meat operation. I would love to get into meat rabbits and especially meat chickens, but I don't think my young suburban kids are ready for the hard facts of life yet. Hopefully someday


----------



## Tale of Tails Rabbitry (Apr 26, 2018)

It has been my experience that children do not have the chance to adapt to which they are not exposed. We started over 7 years ago when my daughter was 9 years old and she did not like the idea, but she ate the meat. Then she hit the middle school years and swore off rabbit meat altogether, (but knowingly ate it sometimes, so I think that was mostly about looking PC with her friends and thinking she should feel quilty), and now the girl wants to learn how to process from kill to freezer.

And I personally would STILL quarantine. There are some illnesses that are not limited to species. For instance, the same thing that can cause kennel cough for a dog or respiratory illness in a cat, can cause snuffles in a rabbit, which is deadly. Quarantine often is an unnecessary practice, thankfully, but finding out it was necessary after the fact is not a risk I am ever willing to take.


----------



## M Claire (Apr 26, 2018)

Yes, I see what you mean. I still have much to learn about rabbit illnesses. In Europe, we hear a lot about myxomatosis and rabbit hemorrhagic fever, but it's hard to get accurate information about the other illnesses of concern.


----------

